# Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!



## Schütti (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo Schlauchspezialisten ,

nachdem wir (mein Vater und ich) nun mal wieder ein paar Tage auf Fehmarn verbracht haben und wir auch schöne Dorsche fangen konnten 





wurde ganz nebenbei auch mein neuer 5 PS Tohatsu eingefahren |rolleyes.




Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich mir ein bisschen mehr von dem neuen Motor versprochen hatte was die Leistung angeht #t. Mit ein bisschen Angelgerödel (kleine Zubehörkiste, kleiner Anker 2,5 kg, 5 l Tank, kleiner Rucksack) und 2 Personen (77 kg und 85 kg) brachte dieser nach der Einfahrphase bei Vollgas lediglich 10 Km/h laut meinem GPS :c. 

OK, dass ich nicht in Gleitfahrt kam war mit klar. Das Schlauchi ist ein Quicksilver 270 m mit einem Gewicht von ca. 45 kg.

Ausserdem kam das Boot bei Vollgasfahrt vorne sehr weit aus dem Wasser, sodass wir (im vordersten Drittel auf den Schläuchen sitzend) nur schräg sitzen konnten was auf Dauer und bei längeren Fahren sehr unangenehm ist . Die Trimmung befindet sich schon auf der äussersten Position wie man auf dem Bild erkennen kann:




Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das ein bisschen längeres Schlauchi (ca. 3,20 m) Abhilfe schaffen könnte da der Schwerpunkt weiter vorne liegt oder habt ihr einen besseren Tip. 




Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dieser Schlauchbootgrösse, wie schnell fahrt ihr und mit welcher Beladung kommt ihr ins Gleiten |kopfkrat#h.

Ich freu´mich auf eure Antworten

Schütti


----------



## Stokker (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Hi Marco

Wenn ich meine 100 Kilo vor den Motor klemme, Waldis 80 Kilo vorne als Ballast einsetze, ein bischen Gerödel dazurechne, dann erstaunt es mich immer wieder, wie flink so ein 3,60er Boot mit 70 KG und 4,5PS Honda geht.
Aber mal ganz ehrlich. Was erwartest du von deinem 5er Schnuckel ?
Das Gleiten müssen wir leider den "stärkeren" überlassen....


----------



## HD4ever (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

ich bin damals immer mit ner Pinnenverlängerung auf der Mittelsitzbank sitzend gefahren ...
hab mit meinem 8PSer allein aber auch an dem terhi allein nur 12 Kn geschafft 
denke viel mehr wird wohl nicht drin sein mit sonem Motor und dem ganzen Gewicht |kopfkrat
da hilft vielleicht doch nur der SBF


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Moin guck Dir das mal an,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9WIT5z5X2E&feature=related

hier sieht man ganz gut wie sich das Boot über die Bugwelle arbeitet, dann 
runter geht und schneller wird.

Um über die Welle zu kommen braucht man Leistung. Und da wird die 
des 5ers leider nicht reichen um 2 Mann und Gerödel drüber zu bringen.


----------



## Forellenhunter (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Hi Marco,
als erstes mal Petri Heil zu den schönen Dorschen.

Ich würde Meinen, dass Dein Motor zu tief hängt. Niedrigster Punkt des Bootes gleich mit der Antihohlsogplatte des Motors, ehr den Motor noch ein Stück höher. Ist bei meinem Boot knappe 3cm und macht gut 5km/h aus.

Mit der Trimmung wirst Du nie ins gleiten kommen, da es Dein Boot vorn nach unten drückt. Eher vom Mittelpunkt anfangen und den Motor nach hinten verschieben. Bringt aber nicht so viel. Wenn der Motor senkrecht nach unten hängt, ist es am besten. 
Probier das mal alleine aus, da sollte das Boot locker ins gleiten kommen. Evtl. wirst Du ne Pinnenverlängerung brauchen, wobei bei 2,70mtr|kopfkrat
Selbst mit zwei Personen und richtiger Gewichtsverteilung sollte das funktionieren. 
Ruf doch bei Gelegenheit mal durch.
Grüße


----------



## Schütti (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Danke an alle für die Antworten,

also wenn ich mir so die Videos auf "youtube" ansehe komme ich ja echt ins staunen #t. Man muss natürlich sagen, dass die Jungs meistens alleine auf dem Boot sind.

@Sören

Das mit der Höhe der Antihohlsogplatte kann schon sein, schau mal hier:




Ich werde wohl mal versuchen den Motor ein bisschen höher zu setzen. Zum Thema Trimmung: Hätte ich den Motor weiter nach oben getrimmt wäre das Boot ja vorne noch weiter aus dem Wasser gekommen.....#c

Eine Pinnenverlängerung hatte ich mit, nun ärger ich mich, dass ich den Test nicht mal alleine gemacht habe. Aber in 6 Wochen bin ich ja wieder oben und dann wird getestet....|rolleyes

Hier noch ein paar Leobilder |rolleyes für dich :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Ja Schütti teste das mal. Selbst bei meinem Boot mit 60PS merke ich jede Person 
die  mit im Boot ist. 
Okay mehr als diese Erkenntnis wird es Dir auch nicht bringen ich gehe
mal nicht davon aus, dass Du für Speed Opa an Land lässt


----------



## Forellenhunter (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Hallo Marco,
der Motor hängt aber sehr tief. Das ist aber schon ein Normalschaft?
Normalschaft = 38cm von Aufhängung bis Antihohlsogplatte
Langschaft = 52 cm 


Trimmung: Bei gerade liegendem Boot muss die Schraube im rechten Winkel zum Boot stehen, max 1 Loch nach hinten. Das Boot muss ja im Übergang zum Gleiten über die sich bildende Welle "gehoben" werden.

Grüße


----------



## Heidechopper (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Das letzt Foto zeigt es klar: der Motor hängt viel zu tief im Wasser! Die Luftstoppplatte soll sich maximal 5 (!)mm unter dem Kiel befinden. Wenn Du das korrigieren kannst: sollst mal sehen wie dein Dampfer dann abgeht.

Gruß
Rolf

(Der selber eine Gummiflunder reitet.)


----------



## Forellenhunter (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*



Heidechopper schrieb:


> Das letzt Foto zeigt es klar: der Motor hängt viel zu tief im Wasser! Die Luftstoppplatte soll sich maximal 5 (!)mm unter dem Kiel befinden. Wenn Du das korrigieren kannst: sollst mal sehen wie dein Dampfer dann abgeht.
> 
> Gruß
> Rolf
> ...


 

Gummiflunder, das ist doch mal ein g... Wort#6


----------



## Schütti (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Jo, dann werde ich euren Tipp mal beherzigen und ein bisschen basteln das der Motor ein Stück höher kommt.....#h. Ich werde berichten....#6

Gruss 

Schütti


----------



## Dieter1944 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Ich will keinem zu nahe treten, aber vor der Gleitfahrt steht jedes Schlauchi, was über die Pinne gefahren wird und so beladen ist, vorn hoch. Wenn dann die Kraft des Motors nicht ausreicht, es in Gleitfahrt zu bringen, bleibt es auch so.

Da muss man halt mit leben. Marco, 5 PS sind besser als 2,5 PS, gerade auf der See, aber mehr auch nicht. Da kannst du noch so viel dran rumdoktern. 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Ganz recht Dieter!

Hier kann man schön übertrieben (durch den Wind) sehen wie so ein Boot in Gleitfahrt geht,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oawWuB1eSSA&feature=related

Bei zu wenige Ponys am Heck und zu viel Gewicht im Boot bleibt es halt 
irgendwo in der Beschleunigungsphase "stecken" kommt also nicht über die Bugwelle.


----------



## Schütti (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Da hab ich ja meinen Motor und mein Boot (zumindest so ungefähr) gefunden:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dG0qOZoBp00&feature=related

Genau so sollte er laufen. Zuerst fährt er in Verdrängerfahrt und ein bisschen später in Gleitfahrt (so wie ich meine )

Schütti


----------



## Stokker (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Hi Marco
Vieleicht solltest du noch ein paar Seepferdchen vorspannen.
Dann kannst du wie Ben Hur die Peitsche schwingen ,statt wie ich ,die Angel...


----------



## Dieter1944 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*



Schütti schrieb:


> Da hab ich ja meinen Motor und mein Boot (zumindest so ungefähr) gefunden:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dG0qOZoBp00&feature=related
> 
> ...



Das macht dein Boot auch, wenn du allein drin sitzt!


Dieter


----------



## Tulpe2 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Der Propeller ist auch nicht ganz unwichtig:

Mit 'nem ehemaligen "Flautenschieber" eines 2 Tonnen-Seglers kommt die Gummiyacht auch kaum wirklich in "Gleitfahrt". Bootsgewicht, Motorleistung und Propellersteigung/-durchmesser müssen passen.
Was nützt ein superleicht drehender Prop wenn der Motor sofort im "roten Bereich" dreht und trotzdem kein Schub kommt. Anderes extrem wäre ein Prop der den Motor "in die Knie" zwingt.

Da kann nur ein Händler helfen (testen). |kopfkrat


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Sach mal Schütti du alter See-Bär, wat stellst du denn hier für Fragen??? He????


----------



## Nordlicht (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> Sach mal Schütti du alter See-Bär, wat stellst du denn hier für Fragen??? He????



Schütti ist ein Sehbär und kein Seebär...und wenn er`n Fisch sieht hat er Sabbär :vik:


@Schütti
Ich denke im nächsten Jahr kommt eh dein neues Schiff....


----------



## Reisender (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> Sach mal Schütti du alter See-Bär, wat stellst du denn hier für Fragen??? He????




Ich werde mal als alter Schiffsbauer unserem Schütti ne PN senden warum das so ist.
Ich habe zweifel das er das versteht, aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf.

Am Pfingsttreffen werde ich es mal vor führen und zeigen was möglich ist mit 5 PS und 25 PS........


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Mein Schlauchi war 3,40 lang 4PS Motor,, 25 Ltr Tank voll in die Spitze gelegt, das komplette Gerödel ebenfalls und ich mit Verlängerung in die Mitte. Bei glatter See kam ich sogar in Gleitfahrt, das war echt cool. Aber wann ist der Teich mal soooooooo glatt? 

@ Nordlicht: Mir kommen die Tränen, wenn ich sehe, was du verkaufst. Das schlimme ist, ich war nicht einmal auf dem Schiff|uhoh:


----------



## Nordlicht (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> @ Nordlicht: Mir kommen die Tränen, wenn ich sehe, was du verkaufst. Das schlimme ist, ich war nicht einmal auf dem Schiff|uhoh:



@ Hase
Watt soll ich machen...hatte schon die ersten Gespräche am Telefon.
Einer wollte das Boot besichtigen...aber nur allein ohne mich ;+
Einer rief an und der erste Satz anstatt einem Guten Tag war: Kann man bei dem Preis noch was machen |uhoh:

@ Mike
Für dich als alten Schiffsbauer wär das Boot doch was


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

@ Nordlicht
Glaube mir, ich kenne die Sätze sehr genau. Ich habe ja das alles auch erst durch. Da ist nicht "Geiz" goil, sondern eher SCHENKEN. 

Warum will er es allein ansehen?????? Merkwürdig;+

Ich drück die Daumen! Ehrlich, das Boot ist völlig OK und so viel muss man ja auch nicht investieren, wenn man handwerklich etwas kann.

Du bist viel zu weit unten ran gegangen, wenn man überlegt, was diese Boote eigentlich kosten.|kopfkrat


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Einer rief an und der erste Satz anstatt einem Guten Tag war: Kann man bei dem Preis noch was machen |uhoh:



Klar kann man, nach Oben geht immer. Vielleicht hast du es nur falsch verstanden


----------



## Nordlicht (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

@ Hase
Du hast es ja grad alles selber mit dem Schlauchi und dem Quicksilver erlebt :m


----------



## olafson (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

@schütti

also ich halte nichts von den 4-tacktern in dieser leistungsklasse. bin mir auch sicher, daß du mit nem gebrauchten 2-Tackter besser bedient bist. habe selbst ein 3,35 schlauchi gehabt. wir sind damit mit 2 mann (beide nicht klein) locker ins gleiten gekommen. allein, mit ner pinnenverlängerung, da ist es abgegangen wie ein zäpfchen.
ich habe vor kurzem so ein 4-tackter als notmotor ausprobiert. 
fazit: kannst du knicken, das ding hat einfach keine kraft und kommt dadurch nicht auf drehzahlen. das kannst du auf deinem video auch sehen.
hatte dann mein alten Suzuki dran gehangen und es ging ( 2-takt suzuki hat es mit 3- mann im 5m gfk boot auf 8 kmh gegen die strömung gebracht. 4-takt johson dagegen auf 4,2 kmh, gleiche stelle und nur 2 mann on board )
also wenn du schnell fahren willst, brauchst du net 2-takt motor, oder natürlich mehr PS


----------



## Dieter1944 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

........................und wenn du schleppen willst, brauchst du (besser) einen 4 Takt Motor

Gruß Dieter


----------



## olafson (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> ........................und wenn du schleppen willst, brauchst du (besser) einen 4 Takt Motor
> 
> Gruß Dieter




hast recht, 
aber dann kommst du womöglich nicht mehr ins gleiten #c
dann halt 4-tackter ung mehr leistung


----------



## Dieter1944 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Olafson! Bei mehr Leistung brauchst du einen Sportbootführerschein. Angeln will unser Schütti, angeln und nicht mit seinerm Schlauchbot rasen  *grien**. Sonst Führerschein, neues Boot, großer Motor!! Ist doch schön, wenn so viel Fisch im Boot ist, dass das Ding einfach nicht zum Gleiten kommen will 


Dieter


----------



## olafson (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

ok dieter, da wären wir doch bei der rumpfgeschwindigkeit. 
wurzel aus 2,70 (LWL)= ca. 1,65 x 4,5=7,4km/h
also gibt die länge nicht mehr her, ja? es sei denn.......   ich sehe da keine abhilfe

Olaf


----------



## Dieter1944 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Olafson, die Abhilfe ist, dass man mit einem 5 PS Motor keine Wellensprünge machen kann, aber wunderbar mit seinem Bötchen zum Angekln rausfahren kann.
Und Markus, der bisher 2,5 PS hinten am Spiegel hängen hatte, glaubte nun das Doppelte an Fahrt machen zu können und das ist eben falsch|supergri

Dieter


----------



## olafson (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

sag ich doch#6
olaf


----------



## Forellenhunter (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*



olafson schrieb:


> ok dieter, da wären wir doch bei der rumpfgeschwindigkeit.
> wurzel aus 2,70 (LWL)= ca. 1,65 x 4,5=7,4km/h
> also gibt die länge nicht mehr her, ja? es sei denn....... ich sehe da keine abhilfe
> 
> Olaf


Das ist aber nur die Formel für Verdränger. Wenn Schüttis Schlauchi nämlich 10mtr länger wäre, würde er mit 3,3*4,5=14,85km/h sicher ins gleiten kommen.#6

Irgendwo hatte ich mal die Formel für Gleiter. Diese bezog auch dass Gewicht mit ein.
Grüße


----------



## Schütti (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Jetzt wird die ganze Sache aber ziemlich wissenschaftlich |bigeyes|uhoh:|supergri. Ich werde den Motor jetzt erst einmal um 2 cm erhöhen.....wenn das nichts bringt, kommen noch mal 2 cm drauf....und dann wollen wir mal schauen. 

Das 2takter höher drehen ist mir wohl bekannt aber ich dachte immer 5 PS sind 5 PS....|kopfkrat...übrigens sieht man ja auf dem "youtube" Video genau meinen Motor, der wiederum ein noch bisschen grösseres Boot in Gleitfahrt bringt und nach geschätzter Augengeschwindigkeit ca. 20 km/h fährt.

Ausserdem habe ich keine Lust auf das Gestinke, Gemische und den höheren Benzinverbrauch bei einem 2takter.....auch wenn die modernen Motoren einen seperaten 2takt-Öltank haben.

Aber egal, der Motor ist nun da und jetzt wird er in sechs Wochen ins Gleiten gebracht.....jawohl so machen wir das...:vik:#6.

Schütti


----------



## Schütti (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Übrigens hat mein Vater (Slipboy #6) 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 |supergri

auch schöne Dorsche gefangen:






Und wenn´s kein Fisch gibt, gibt´s ja noch die Aal-Kate in Lehmkenhafen 




und danach ein Spaziergang zum Flügger-Leuchturm um die Pfunde wieder los zu werden |uhoh:


----------



## Schütti (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Und nicht über seine Mütze lästern, die ist *Kult* beim Angeln....:vik:#6:q


----------



## titi2 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Nur mal zur Info:
Ich hatte ein Maxxon Schlauchboot von 2.70 ( mit Holzboden)und das sah so aus wie deins. Es kam zwar etwas schwer ins Gleiten , aber dann war es schnell !! Im Mittel ca 27kmh laut GPS mit einem 5 ps Tohatsu 2-Takter. Es kam aber immer ins Gleiten, auch bei grossen Wellen, es dauerte nur manchmal ca 10-20 Sekunden.

Jetzt habe ich ein Zodiac Cadet 3.10 mit Holzboden. Damit schaffe ich 21-22 kmh mit dem Tohatsu. Allerdings kommt dieses Boot sehr viel leichter in Gleitfahrt ( durch mehr Länge? ) ! Das dauert nur ca 2-5 Sekunden.

Beide Boote kamen/kommen auch in Gleitfahrt mit einem Kind von ca 25 Kilo an Board sowie etwas Angelkram/Anker/Benzinkanister u.s.w.. MIt Kind ist man dann natürlich etwas langsamer, ( Maxxon um die 20kmh bzw Zodiac 16-17 kmh) Ich selbst wiege mit Kleidung im Boot ca 100 Kilo.  Der Tohatsu hat übrigens einen Eingebauten Tank.
Ich werd das mit der Höhe des Motors bei mir auch nochmal prüfen, vielleicht kann ich ja auch noch ein Paar km/h mehr rausholen und wieder etwas schneller beim Dorsch sein  .
Bei beiden Booten ist es übrigens mit zwei Erwachsenen unmöglich gewesen ins Gleiten zu kommen. Selbst wenn man mit einer Welle startete reichte die Kraft nicht aus um die Gleitfahrt dauerhaft zu halten.

Wichtig ist dabei übrigens dass man genug Druck auf dem Boot hat ( insbesondere der Kiel!) !
Der Druck lässt bei kaltem Wasser oft stark nach. Je steifer das Boot desto schneller .
Aber Vorsicht nicht ZUVIEL Druck, nur soviel wie vorgesehen ist und an Land ( wo es wieder warm wird ) unbedingt wieder Druck ablassen! Sonst geben die Nähte nach einiger Zeit auf .... so wie bei meinem Maxxon nach 10 Jahren 


Grüße titi

PS: Auf deinem Foto sieht dein Tohatsu wirklich wie ein Langschaft Modell aus, bist du sicher das das ein Normalschaft ist?


----------



## aal-matti (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Hi schütti,
erst einmal ein dickes Petri zu deinen Dorschis. So wie ich gelesen habe,bringst du dein Boot in 6 Wochen zum gleiten? Soll das vielleicht heissen, das du dann Urlaub auf der Insel machst? 
Ich fahre in 5 Wochen mit meiner Familie auf die Insel. Dann könnten wir uns ja endlich mal treffen.


----------



## Dieter1944 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*



Schütti schrieb:


> Jetzt wird die ganze Sache aber ziemlich wissenschaftlich |bigeyes|uhoh:|supergri. Ich werde den Motor jetzt erst einmal um 2 cm erhöhen.....wenn das nichts bringt, kommen noch mal 2 cm drauf....und dann wollen wir mal schauen.
> 
> Das 2takter höher drehen ist mir wohl bekannt aber ich dachte immer 5 PS sind 5 PS....|kopfkrat...übrigens sieht man ja auf dem "youtube" Video genau meinen Motor, der wiederum ein noch bisschen grösseres Boot in Gleitfahrt bringt und nach geschätzter Augengeschwindigkeit ca. 20 km/h fährt.
> 
> ...



Marco, du wirst trotz aller Versuche nie das Boot mit 2 Personen besetzt richtig zum Gleiten bringen. Allein ja, das ist nun eben bei der Motorisierung so. Ich hatte zu Beginn meiner Bootsleidenschaft auch lange einen 5 PS Motor dran bis zum Sportbootführerschein. 
Du schreibst in deinem Anfangströd, dass du den Motor schon ganz nach außen getrimmt hast (das wäre natürlich falsch), zeigst ab mit dem Bild, dass der Motor ganz nach innen getrimmt ist.

Eine kleine Hilfe könnte das LZ Hydrofoil sein. Ich habe ihn jetzt an meinen 30 PS Motor geschraubt, weil ich auch immer hinten sitze. Hat es was gebracht? Ich weiß es nicht. Nach Gefühl ja, aber wenig,









Aber ein Versuch wäre es wert, zumal das Ding mit knapp unter 30 € ja auch noch finanzierbar ist. Bei e-bay gibts noch günstigere.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Schütti (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Danke an alle für eure Antworten....#6
Die Theorie die titi hat, habe ich auch schon im Kopf gehabt....das Boot ist mit 2,70 m ein bisschen zu kurz und bei einem Boot mit 3,20 m Länge könnte ich mir aus physikalischen Gründen vorstellen das es schneller in Gleitfahrt kommt....aber in 6 Wochen weiss ich mehr.

@aal-matti

Ich bin ab dem 03.07.2009 für 3 Wochen auf der Insel. Da sollten wir das nun mal entlich hinkriegen mit dem Treffen #6. Ich schick´dir mal ´ne PN mit meiner Handynummer.....vielleicht kommt ja Andy auch mit dazu....Durst hat der ja eigentlich immer, oder......|supergri

Schütti


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Dein Boot ist mit 270 meines Erachtens wirklich etwas zu kurz.

Ich habe ein  Schlauchboot Quicksilver 310 EAD, also 310 cm lang und das kommt mit seinem 5 PS Motor (4-Takter) mit 2 Personen auf der Mittelbank sitzend ins Gleiten;

Mein Händler sagte mir beim Kauf, ich sollte lieber noch länger also mind. 340 nehmen laut der Faustregel: "Länge fährt". 

#h


----------



## detlefb (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> "Länge fährt".



oder anders ausgedückt "Länge läuft" gilt für Verdränger, nicht für Gleiter.

Lass dir das doch bitte Mal von deinem Händler erklären wie das bei einem Schlauchboot, dem klassischen Gleiter anzuwenden ist.


----------



## Hans Olsen (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*



Schütti schrieb:


> Hallo Schlauchspezialisten ,
> 
> nachdem wir (mein Vater und ich) nun mal wieder ein paar Tage auf Fehmarn verbracht haben und wir auch schöne Dorsche fangen konnten
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Schütti,

ich habe mal 2 Fragen, speziell zu Deinen ersten Bildern. 

Wie angelt man zu zweit in einem 2,70er Schlauchboot? Ich habe ein 2,50 m Pischel Bolero, bin 1,75 und kann mir einen Angelpartner platztechnisch nicht vorstellen. 2 Angeln, Kescher, Klappanker, nen bisschen Gedöhns, da ist das Boot fast voll.

Ihr habt Euren 4-Takter auf dem letzten Bild nach vorn angekippt, ist das nicht eigentlich der langsame 4-Takter Tod?

Ich will hier nicht rumspamen, nur aus reiner Interesse. Mit meinem 3,5 Pser Mercury und montierten Spiegelrädern, auch bei der Fahrt, weiß ich gar nicht, was Gleitfahrt ist. 

Gruß H.O.


----------



## olafson (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Ihr habt Euren 4-Takter auf dem letzten Bild nach vorn angekippt, ist das nicht eigentlich der langsame 4-Takter Tod?


@Hans Olsen
Kannst das bitte erklären|kopfkrat. Die kippfunktion gibt es doch von werk aus


----------



## Hans Olsen (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*



olafson schrieb:


> Ihr habt Euren 4-Takter auf dem letzten Bild nach vorn angekippt, ist das nicht eigentlich der langsame 4-Takter Tod?
> 
> 
> @Hans Olsen
> Kannst das bitte erklären|kopfkrat. Die kippfunktion gibt es doch von werk aus


 
Sollte man nen 4-Takter nicht nur mit der Pinne nach oben kippen, da sonst das Öl in den Brennerraum läuft? So war es mir bisher geläufig.


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Auf den meistens AB 4 Takter ist irgendwo ein Aufkleber wie man Ihn 
lagern/transportieren darf. Meinen Yamaha durfte man z.B. nur stehend 
oder auf der Schaltung liegend lagern.


----------



## Schütti (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

@ Hans Olsen

Natürlich darf der Motor nach vorne gekippt werden, dafür ist ja die Kippfunktion gedacht #6....ausserdem hat er noch eine Flachwasser-Kippfunktion die so ungefähr auf der Hälfte einrastet. 

Liegend darf er nur auf der Pinnenseite transportiert werden was aber auch bei jedem Motor unterschiedlich ist. Bei meinem Honda war es genau die andere Seite |kopfkrat.

Schütti


----------



## Nordlicht (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*



Schütti schrieb:


> vielleicht kommt ja Andy auch mit dazu....Durst hat der ja eigentlich immer, oder......|supergri
> Schütti




@ Schütti
|splat2:|smash:

@ Matti
Bei uns bleibt es dann wieder dabei...mit einem oder auch zwei Süssen


----------



## aal-matti (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

@ andy: bitte einen Süssen pro Becher. DANKE ! ! ! |supergri

@schütti: ich habe dir eine PN geschrieben. #6


----------



## Heidechopper (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

@Schuetti
Wat is denn nu mit dem Motor. Hast Du ihn nun schon höher gesetzt? Wie gesagt: Optimal sollte die Oberkante der Antiluftsogplatte 5mm unter der Kielunterkante liegen. Und fange mal beim Motoranstellwinkel erstmal mit der dem Spiegel am nächsten liegenden Einstellung an. Bin echt gespannt.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Schütti (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

@Nordlicht

Woher weisst du eigentlich, dass mit dem Andy du gemeint bist....#c|kopfkrat|supergri....oder gibt´s nur Einen davon....#h...aber in diesem Fall hast du mal Recht...:g#6


@Heidechopper

So, habe vor einigen Tagen mal den Motor drangehängt und gemessen....zwischen Oberkante Antihohlsogplatte und Bootunterkante liegen genau 5 cm #t. Habe mir jetzt eine Vorrichtung gebaut, sodass ich zuerst mal um 2 cm und später nochmals um 2 cm erhöhen kann.

Somit würde sich nur noch ein Zwischenraum von 1 cm ergeben. Testen kann ich das aber erst in 5 Wochen auf Fehmarn. 

Ausserdem steht in der Tohatsu Betriebsanleitung das min. 3-5 cm zwischen Unterkante Bootsboden und Oberkante Antihohlsogplatte liegen sollten.

Ob sich das allerdings auf Schlauch- oder Festrumpfboote bezieht steht da nicht...;+.

Ich denke, erstmal ein bischen erhöhen und testen und dann mal schauen.

Schütti


----------



## Waldemar (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

hallo,
da sich hier einige leute mit schlauchbooterfahrung rumtreiben will ich diesen thread auch gleich für ne frage nutzen.
ich hoffe schütti du verzeihst mir.

mein gummikutter ist 3,80 m lang u. hat nen 9,9 ps 2 takt drann, was ich für ausreichend halte.
wenn ich richtig gut im gleiten bin, hab ich das gefühl am boden saugt sich ne große krake fest.
dann läßt sie plötzlich los und der motor heult auf. das heist die schraube dreht frei.
es ist nicht immer so, aber immer wenn ich über 25 kmh komme.
öfter dreht auch die schraube frei wenn ich bei schneller fahrt eine scharfe kurve fahr.
in sonem fall muß ich dann kurz gas wegnehmen, geschwindigkeit etwas runter und dann gehts wieder.
vileicht ist es ja nur eine kleinigkeit. aber wissen muß mans.
bin auf eure tips gespannt.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Hi Waldi,
ich habe zwar kein Schlauch aber für mich hört sich dein Problem so an als wenn dein Propeller nicht tief genug im Wasser ist und ab und an Luft zieht. Gerade bei Kurvenfahrt.
Ansonsten könnte der Propeller im Verhältnis zum Bootsgewicht eine falsche Steigung haben.


----------



## Tulpe2 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*



Waldemar schrieb:


> ...
> mein gummikutter ist 3,80 m lang u. hat nen 9,9 ps 2 takt drann, was ich für ausreichend halte.
> ...



... reicht auch im Normalfall



Waldemar schrieb:


> ...
> boden saugt sich ne große krake fest.
> dann läßt sie plötzlich los und der motor heult auf. das heist die schraube dreht frei.
> es ist nicht immer so, aber immer wenn ich über 25 kmh komme.
> ....



... der Propeller ist zu dicht am Spiegel - versuche erstmal den Motorschaft eine Raste weiter nach hinten (der Bug bremst Deine Gleitfahrt und der Propeller steigt hoch) ...



Waldemar schrieb:


> ...
> öfter dreht auch die schraube frei wenn ich bei schneller fahrt eine scharfe kurve fahr.
> in sonem fall muß ich dann kurz gas wegnehmen, geschwindigkeit etwas runter und dann gehts wieder.
> ....



In der Kurve drückt der Propeller seitlich und hebelt die Kurvenaußenseite nach oben - Du "legst Dich in die Kurve", dabei drückt der Schaft als Hebelarm von unten.
Durch den aufwärtslaufenden Winkel der Propellerachse steigt der Propeller und saugt Luft.
Da der Anstellwinkel bei Dir eh' zu groß ist, wird der Effekt noch verstärkt.


----------



## Dieter1944 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*



Waldemar schrieb:


> hallo,
> da sich hier einige leute mit schlauchbooterfahrung rumtreiben will ich diesen thread auch gleich für ne frage nutzen.
> ich hoffe schütti du verzeihst mir.
> 
> ...



Waldemar, der Motor hängt total zu hoch!
Die *Antikavitationsplatte* (so heißt das Ding!!) muss 5 cm unter der Kiellinie des Bodens liegen.
Marco, dein Motor hängt richtig! Hängst du ihn höher, hast du das Problem von Waldemar|wavey:

Gruß Dieter

Ich sehr grad den Kommentar von Tulpe, das ist natürlich auch möglich, aber das sieht mann dann ja "mit bloßem Auge"


----------



## Forellenhunter (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Waldemar und Schütti, ihr könnt euch zusammen tun. Bei dem einen hängt der Motor zu hoch, bei dem anderen zu tief. Hab bei meinem Boot mal nachgemessen, da ist die Antihohlsogplatte genau 1,5cm unter der Linie zwischen den beiden Schläuchen. 
Grüße


----------



## Waldemar (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

erstmal danke für die schnellen antworten.

@jörg das mit der steigung des props. weiß ich nicht so genau. 
auf der verpackung der schraube steht: rotation R: 3
diameter:9.25 pitch: 9 
der ist von solas u. ich hab ihn neu drauf. ich hab aber noch den alten. der hat etwas mehr steigung. den nehm ich mit zum testen wenn ich demnächst nach meschendorf fahr. eine frage des wetters.

@tulpe2 das mit dem nach hinten stellen hab ich noch nicht versucht.
werd ich demnächst probieren.
an irgendwas wirds ja liegen.

@dieter1944 ebend hab ich mal nachgemessen. vom kiel bis zur antikavitationsplatte sind es genau 6 cm.
ist das nu i.o. oder wie 

forellenhunterschreibt, etwas zu tief. ich mach mir mal sone holzleiste von ca. 4 cm und leg die zwischen motor u. spiegel.
dann werd ich euch mal von den testergebnissen berichten.


----------



## Dieter1944 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Waldemar
>>@dieter1944 ebend hab ich mal nachgemessen. vom kiel bis zur antikavitationsplatte sind es genau 6 cm.
ist das nu i.o. oder wie<<

das wundert mich#c#c; natürlich ist das i.O.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Tulpe2 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*



Waldemar schrieb:


> ... vom kiel bis zur antikavitationsplatte sind es genau 6 cm.
> ist das nu i.o. oder wie
> 
> forellenhunterschreibt, etwas zu tief. ich mach mir mal sone holzleiste von ca. 4 cm und leg die zwischen motor u. spiegel.
> dann werd ich euch mal von den testergebnissen berichten.




Grober Anhalt: Antikavitationsplatte von knapp Unterkante Kiel bis etwa Handhoch unter Kiel.
Der Kurzschaft braucht nach Norm 380 mm Spiegelhöhe. Kommt die Platte nicht in den Bereich unter Kiel, ist ein Langschaft fällig.

Tiefer macht dem Boot eigentlich nichts, nur: Die Belastung für den Spiegel wird auf Grund des längeren Hebelarms größer und die Gefahr von Propellerschäden im Flachwasser nimmt zu ...


----------



## Waldemar (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Grober Anhalt: Antikavitationsplatte von knapp Unterkante Kiel bis etwa Handhoch unter Kiel.
> Der Kurzschaft braucht nach Norm 380 mm Spiegelhöhe. Kommt die Platte nicht in den Bereich unter Kiel, ist ein Langschaft fällig.
> 
> Tiefer macht dem Boot eigentlich nichts, nur: Die Belastung für den Spiegel wird auf Grund des längeren Hebelarms größer und die Gefahr von Propellerschäden im Flachwasser nimmt zu ...


 
der spiegel hat eine höhe von genau 38 cm.
dann sind ja die voaussetzungen nicht schlecht und es stimmt mich erstmal optimistisch.
nun werd ich bei meinem nächsten angeltripp eure tipps beherzigen u. mal durchtesten.


----------



## Tulpe2 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Hier kann man(n) nochmal nachsehen:

http://wassersport-kellermann.de/index2.htm?pages/motor/schaft.htm

Die Höhe hat nicht all zu viel mit der Geschwindigkeit zu tun. Ausnahme: der Motor hängt zu hoch. Dann zieht die Schraube Luft und die Geschwindigkeit sinkt.

Wie ich weiter oben schon geschrieben habe: der Propeller muss zum Boot passen und dazu die Leistung des Motors im Wasser umsetzen.

Der 2. wichtige Aspekt ist die Neigung im Wasser: Groß genug um ausreichend Duck nach Oben zu erzeugen (Heck hoch, Bug runterdrücken) und trotzdem noch genug Schub nach Vorn für die maximale Geschwindigkeit.
Auch hier kommt es wieder sehr auf das Gewicht des Bootes an und die Form des Unterwasserschiffes an.
http://wassersport-kellermann.de/pages/motor/propeller/propterm.htm


----------



## Schütti (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

So Waldemar, jetzt bist du wahrscheinlich genauso verwirrt wie ich....|uhoh:...also ich denke, dass die 5 mm Zwischenraum zwischen Boden und Antikavitationsplatte (oder so ähnlich :q) wie von "Heidechopper" beschrieben eindeutig zu wenig sind.

Sieht man sich das Foto von unserem Dieter mal an (mit den Flügeln an der Antikavitationsplatte) würde ich den Zwischenraum auf ca. 6-7 cm schätzen, wobei Foto´s immer sehr täuschen .

Ich denke, dass jeder Zwischenraum kleiner als 2 cm bei Gleitfahrt zum Hohlsaugen neigt. Wie mir Forellenhunter am Telefon mitteilte hat auch er das Problem beim Kurvenfahren und wie bereits gelesen schreibt er, dass er ca. 1,5 cm Zwischenraum gemessen hat, allerdings von Unterkante Schläuche bis Oberkante Antikavitationsplatte.....

Also, wie sagt ein altes Sprichwort: Probieren geht über studieren....so machen wir das.....jawohl....|supergri

Schütti


----------



## Dieter1944 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri:q:q:q:q

Gruß Dieter (Ich muss bei meinem Boot direkt mal messen. Ab Mittwoch habe ich ja Zeit *AUF FEHMARN*:g:g


----------



## titi2 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Ich hab dann ab Freitag auch Zeit zum Motormessen auf Fehmarn. 
Bestimmt viel Zeit wenn ich mir die Windvorhersagen so ansehe.... #q
Da weiss man ja garnicht ob es sich überhaupt lohnt das Schlauchi aufzupumpen ....


----------



## Dieter1944 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Selbst hier stehen stehen die Bäume krumm....................#d

Na, mal sehen

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Forellenhunter (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Wenn man hier mal schaut, Stärke 3-5 aus NW bis W, da würd ich am Mirarmar slippen und unter Landschutz entweder im Sund bleiben oder Richtung Grüner Grund/Mittelgrund oder nach Flügge auf Platte. Das sollte gehen.
Grüße


----------



## Waldemar (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

eigentlich wollte ich ja auch über pfingsten nach fehmarn zum treffen der kutterfreunde.
erst hat sich meine frau beim trampolin hopsen am sonntag  irgend was am knie gezerrt und nun auch noch wind u. wetter.
da stecken wir uns die 480 km.
jetzt sind wir natürlich in lauerstellung. sowie der wind sich legt, gehts nach rerik aufn campingplatz für 3-5 tage, platten jagen.
da hab ich dann auch gelegenheit an meinem boot rumzutesten.

@schütti, wenn du mal richtung rügen oder so fährst, gieb mal laut.
dranske wär nicht schlecht. da ises nich so weit bis an die filetts m. haut.


----------



## Heidechopper (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Offenbar gehen die Ansichten über den Abstand Antikavitationsplatte - Bootsboden weit auseinander. 
Nun: ich fahre Motorboot seit ich 18 jahre alt bin und hatte auch schon GFK-Boote. Immer habe ich diese magischen 5-10mm eingehalten und bin bei Abweichungen nach unten oder oben schlechter gefahren! Warum ist das so?;+;+;+
Weil dieser Abstand der optimalste Kompromiss zwischen direkter Schubkraft (die müßte nämlich direkt auf die Spiegelmitte wirken und das geht nicht) und Drehwirkung entlang der Bootslängsachse ist. Das Kraftmoment eines ABs entsteht nun mal im Propeller und der muß dazu im Wasser sein. Je tiefer der im Wasser hängt, desto mehr wird aus der Schubwirkung eine Hebelwirkung, die das Heck nach unten und den Bug nach oben drückt.
Also sollte der Propeller so nah als möglich an der Spiegelmitte liegen. Wie sich so eine Exzenterwirkung auswirkt, seht ihr, wenn der Motor mal nicht mittig auf dem Spiegel sitzt. Dann giert das Boot von der Seite weg, an der der Motor hängt. Und dieser Effekt wirkt also auch nach unten, wobei der in gewissem Maß eben nicht vermeidbar ist.
Luftblasen unterm Rumpf fallen schon deshalb nicht ins Gewicht für Kavitation, weil diese durch den Fahrtwasserdruck zu millimeterdünnen und sehr breiten Flatschen und dazu noch Richtung Seitenwände gedrückt werden. Das allerwenigste erreicht überhaupt die Anti-Kavitationsplatte. Mein Zephyr 304 macht mit 2 Personen und voll aufgerödelt mit den 15HP Johnson lockere 35km/h Gleitfahrt! - bei 5mm Kavitationsplattendistanz wie beschrieben.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Forellenhunter (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

eidechopper >|good:

Danke für die Erkärung, macht Sinn.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Tulpe2 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

@ Heidechopper:

soweit alles sehr treffend erklärt.
Einziger Meckerpunkt: Luft führt nicht zur Kavitation (zu langsam).
Auf der Saugseite entsteht ein Unterdruck und extreme Strömungsgeschwindigkeit. Irgendwann ist der Punkt erreicht, wo das Wasser schon bei 10 °C kocht (siehe Unterdruck bei extremen Bergsteigern).
So bilden sich Dampfblasen, die mit Schallgeschwindigkeit auf die Propelleroberfläche aufschlagen und dort mikroskopische Materialpartikel herausreißen. Das übliche Bild: Flächige Vertiefungen mit feinen "Kratern".
Bei modernen Hochgeschwindigkeitspropellern versucht man diesem u.a. mit einer sogenannten "Kappung" der Propellerkannten zu begegnen.

Und noch eine Ergänzug:


Heidechopper schrieb:


> ... Das Kraftmoment eines ABs entsteht nun mal im Propeller und der muß dazu im Wasser sein. Je tiefer der im Wasser hängt, desto mehr wird aus der Schubwirkung eine Hebelwirkung, die das Heck nach unten und den Bug nach oben drückt.
> Also sollte der Propeller so nah als möglich an der Spiegelmitte liegen. ...



Deshalb wird mit der Propellerneigung (Propellerachse zeigt leicht nach unten) versucht, das Heck gerade so viel hochzudrücken, dass diese Hebelwirkung neutralisiert wird.
Ab bei zuviel Neigung wird der Bug so ins Wassergedrückt und das Heck angehoben, dass das Boot schlagartig abgebremmst wird. So wie bei Waldemar passiert: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2501251&postcount=52


----------



## Schütti (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

@Heidechopper

Besten Dank für die Erklärung, leuchtet mir ein....|rolleyes


----------



## Schütti (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

@Waldemar

Dich hätte ich ja fast vergessen....vielleicht kann ich Forellenhunter mal überreden nächstes Jahr ´ne Tour zusammen nach Rügen zu machen....|rolleyes....der weiss nur noch nicht´s davon...|supergri


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Das von Waldemar beschriebene Problem mit dem Luft ansaugen & Überdrehen habe ich auch. YAM330F (also 3,30 lang und keine spitz zulaufenden Schlauchenden) und 15hp Evinrude. 2 Personen, ne volle Pilkerkiste und ne gewünscht volle Fischkiste. Die Antikavitationsplatte liegt recht dicht unter dem Rumpf, ich glaub 1 oder 2 cm. Motortrimmung weiß ich jetzt leider nicht aus dem Kopf.

Bei langen Fahrten lagern wir alles an Gewicht inkl uns beiden möglichst weit nach hinten. Außerdem erreichen wir nichmal die 30 km/h :c naja der Motor hat leider schon so seine Jahre. Wenn jetzt ne spitze Welle kommt oder ne scharfe Kurve gefahren wird, dann dreht die Schraube über. Habe mal irgendwas gehört, dass sich bei Schlauchis mit Kiel und Holzboden Luft unterm Kiel sammelt und dann bei "Unebenheiten" nach hinten gelangt und die Schraube die dann ansuagt und überdreht.
Woran könnte es in meinem Fall liegen?

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Forellenhunter (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*



Schütti schrieb:


> @Waldemar
> 
> Dich hätte ich ja fast vergessen....vielleicht kann ich Forellenhunter mal überreden nächstes Jahr ´ne Tour zusammen nach Rügen zu machen....|rolleyes....der weiss nur noch nicht´s davon...|supergri


 
Hi Marco,
Du weißt doch, ich bin für alles zu haben und zu nichts zu gebrauchen...#c

Termin, Ort? Den Angelführer Rügen hab ich, da fang ich gleich mal an zu kruschteln und speichere mir die "Hot Spots" ins GPS.#6
Grüße


----------



## Forellenhunter (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Das von Waldemar beschriebene Problem mit dem Luft ansaugen & Überdrehen habe ich auch. YAM330F (also 3,30 lang und keine spitz zulaufenden Schlauchenden) und 15hp Evinrude. 2 Personen, ne volle Pilkerkiste und ne gewünscht volle Fischkiste. Die Antikavitationsplatte liegt recht dicht unter dem Rumpf, ich glaub 1 oder 2 cm. Motortrimmung weiß ich jetzt leider nicht aus dem Kopf.
> 
> Bei langen Fahrten lagern wir alles an Gewicht inkl uns beiden möglichst weit nach hinten. Außerdem erreichen wir nichmal die 30 km/h :c naja der Motor hat leider schon so seine Jahre. Wenn jetzt ne spitze Welle kommt oder ne scharfe Kurve gefahren wird, dann dreht die Schraube über. Habe mal irgendwas gehört, dass sich bei Schlauchis mit Kiel und Holzboden Luft unterm Kiel sammelt und dann bei "Unebenheiten" nach hinten gelangt und die Schraube die dann ansuagt und überdreht.
> Woran könnte es in meinem Fall liegen?
> ...


Also mit Luft unter dem Schlauchi kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Nichtmal 30km/h ist aber auch nicht so doll. Aber von der Ferne etwas zu diagnostizieren ist auch nicht gerade einfach. Ich würde versuchen, den Motor etwas tiefer zu hängen (wenn möglich) und das Gewich im Boot auszugleichen. Wenn ich in meinem Boot das ganze Gewicht nach hinten nehme, schaff ich auch nicht die maxGeschwindigkeit. Ich Versuche immer, alles einigermaßen zu verteilen.
Dann kommts drauf an, ob der Motor bis zum Schluß hochdreht > Vergasereinstellung, andere Schraube
Grüße


----------



## Waldemar (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

na schütti#h, nun weiß er es doch schon.
wär ne tolle sache mal zu drit oder so, was zu unternehmen.
leider ist das wind-risiko um rügen immer etwas größer als anderswo.
das ist mir schon manchmal dazwischen gekommen.

@forellenhunter, hört sich ja fast an als wolltest du nächstes we schon los zum bootstest.

mir gefällt es ja an der westseite am besten. aber vileicht ist es ja anerswo noch besser.
wichtig ist, dass man die boote gut ins wasser bekommt, wegen der vielen steilküste.


----------



## Forellenhunter (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Jepp Waldemar, wollen schon. Aber meine bessere Hälfte ist letzte Woche erst aus dem Krankenhaus gekommen. Habe deshalb bereits das Pfigsttreffen auf Fehmarn absagen müssen...
Gestern hab ich erstmal die letzten Spuren des vergangenen Langelandurlaubs beseitigt. Bin bei fast zwei Meter Wassertiefe mit dem Prop an einem Stein hängen geblieben der da so sinnlos rum lag. Das hat dem Propeller natürlich gar nicht gefallen. Ich stelle nachher mal noch ein paar Bilder hier rein.


----------



## Forellenhunter (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

So, war gestern Abend mit dem Boot zum Angeln und hatte bis zur Beiszeit noch etwas Zeit und habe einen kleinen Test gemacht. Vorher ein bissel gemessen.
Bei meinem Boot und meinem Motor hab ich folgende Daten:
Spiegelhöhe: 38cm
Schaftlänge vom Motor: 42cm (von Auflage Motor bis Ok Antiholsogplatte/AHSP)
OK AHSP bis Ausenkante Schraube: 2cm

Angefangen hab ich ohne eine Unterlage. Dabei ergibt sich ein Abstand von UK Schläuche bis OK AHSP von 4cm. Erreichte Geschwindigkeit laut GPS war 27,4km/h In Kurvenfahrten gab es keine Sogwirkung, aber hinter dem Heck spritzte es erheblich, teilweise bis ins Boot

Als nächstes hab ich ein Holzstück von 1,8cm unterlegt. Dabei ergibt sich ein Abstand UK Schläuche bis OK AHSP von 2,2cm.
Erreichte Geschwindigkeit war 29,1km/h,. In Kurvenfahrten gab es keine Sogwirkung und hinterm Spiegel spritzte es nur noch wenig.

Als nächstes hab ich ein Holzstück von 2,3cm unterlegt Abstand UK Schläuche bis OK AHSP also 1,7cm.
Erreichte Geschwindigkeit 31,3km/h und es spritzt am Heck nichts mehr. Allerdings in schnellen Kurvenfahrten eine Sogwirkung an der Schraube.

Als letztes ein Holzstück von 3cm unterlegt, Abstand also 1cm. Erreichte Geschwindigkeit 34,1km/h aber nur bei absoluter Geradeausfahrt. Eine kleine Welle oder eine leichte Kurve ergibt sofort einen Hohlsog.

Mehr konnte ich nicht unterlegen, weil ich sonst die Befürchtung hab, das die Motorbefestigung sich löst. Wollte eigentlich noch Bilder vom Test machen, aber mir hat keiner gesagt, dass man die Akkus einer Digicam ab und zu auch mal laden sollte. |uhoh:



Ach ja, angeln brachte zwei schöne Hechte um die 60cm die beide in fünf Jahren nochmal beissen sollen. Eigentlich war ich auf Zander aus, aber egal.
Grüße


----------



## Tulpe2 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Hast Du mal die Motorneigung verstellt?


----------



## Schütti (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Hi Sören,

besten Dank für den ausführlichen Testbericht #6. Ich denke, jetzt haben sich so einige Fragen geklärt....:m


----------



## Patrick_87 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

wo haste denn den schönen trailer her?


----------



## Schütti (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Wie bereits in der PN beantwortet, hier aber noch mal für alle.....sucht mal bei ebay nach Slipwagen aus Edelstahl oder V2A....kostete ungefähr 250,00 Euro mit Anhängerkupplung #6.


----------



## Schütti (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

@Forellenhunter

Alles Gute weiterhin auf dem Weg zum Nichtraucher...#r


----------



## Dieter1944 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> So, war gestern Abend mit dem Boot zum Angeln und hatte bis zur Beiszeit noch etwas Zeit und habe einen kleinen Test gemacht. Vorher ein bissel gemessen.
> Bei meinem Boot und meinem Motor hab ich folgende Daten:
> Spiegelhöhe: 38cm
> Schaftlänge vom Motor: 42cm (von Auflage Motor bis Ok Antiholsogplatte/AHSP)
> ...




Gut mein Lieber und warum legst du nicht 2 cm dunter wie ich und freust dich deines Lebens;+;+|wavey:|wavey:
Läuft, kein Spitzwasser und in Kurven auch Ruhe unter der "Antiholsogplatte". Hm, man lernt immer wieder neue Wörter für die Antikavitationsplatte:k:k

*FEHMARN*, ich liebe dich, 14 Tage Urlaub und 2 x auf dem Wasser. Dafür Orkan und die Frage: *SONNE WO BIST DU.
*
An der total versandeten Slippe von Puttarden hängt ein Schild. Ein Kollege aus Burg sammelt für den Ausbau der Slippe auf privatem Wege. Dann soll sie auch mit zwei Steinwällen gegen Versandung geschützt werden. Ich werd mir gleich mal meine Bilder hochladen und den Mann dann morgen mal anrufen. Die Idee ist nicht schlecht.






Da war noch alles im grünen Bereich.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Dieter1944 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Gruß Marcel[/QUOTE]

Marcel, hast du was von der Sammelaktion an der Slipanlage gehört??

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Forellenhunter (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*



Schütti schrieb:


> @Forellenhunter
> 
> Alles Gute weiterhin auf dem Weg zum Nichtraucher...#r


 
Danke Dir.



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> Gut mein Lieber und warum legst du nicht 2 cm dunter wie ich und freust dich deines Lebens;+;+|wavey:|wavey:
> Läuft, kein Spitzwasser und in Kurven auch Ruhe unter der "Antiholsogplatte". Hm, man lernt immer wieder neue Wörter für die Antikavitationsplatte:k:k
> ...
> 
> Gruß Dieter


 
Hallo Dieter,
ein bissel gereizt? Hatte vorher bereits die zwei Zentimeter drunter und hab sie jetzt auch wieder drunter. Wollte nur Schütti und Waldemar mal die Folgen der unterschiedlichen Höhen aufzeigen.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Schütti (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*

Richtig so....gib´s dem Dieter....#6:q

Und nun vertragt euch wieder....


----------



## Dieter1944 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Danke Dir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey du Muggensturmer, hab ich gar nicht so gemeint:k:k
War wohl schon zu spät am Abend|rolleyes

Gruß Dieter#6


----------



## Forellenhunter (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frage an alle Schauchbootspezies !!*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> Hey du Muggensturmer, hab ich gar nicht so gemeint:k:k
> War wohl schon zu spät am Abend|rolleyes
> 
> Gruß Dieter#6


 
Alles klar, Dieter. Hatte vermutet dass Du wegen der Slippe und dem Wetter auf Fehmarn etwas gereizt warst.
Grüße
Sören


----------

